# Maximuscle Cyclone for a newbie



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

I am just starting out and obviously a little overwhelmed with all the supplements available. I have competed in Judo competitions for years and have always used whey protein to help recover after heavy training sessions. For the last year I have got my protein from Myprotein.co.uk and am happy with this but thinking of trying Maximuscle Cyclone as its claims to be an all in one powder.

I tried to search for an indipendant review on this but there seems to be alot of fake reviews around possibly written by maximuscle staff. Does anyone here use this product or have anything to say about it good or bad through personal experience.

I was thinking of going with maximuscle as I am using Thermobol just now to loose some fat before I start building quality muscle and have been impressed with the results. I have lost 7lb in 3 weeks and feel alot more defined so have a little confidence in there products.

Any advice will be apreciated,

Allen.

After reading a few more posts I get the feeling maximuscle is rather hated around here so some recomendations of other products would be good.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i and many others do not like Maximuscle they are way overpriced and to be honest not very good there are a few sponsors on this board that give discounts to members

Extreme - 25%

Boditronics - 30%


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Bump what pscarb says!

But dont get too wrapped up in supplements mate, you cant beat good old fashioned wholesome food !!


----------



## Breezey (Nov 29, 2006)

i recently bought cyclone and about 10 mins after using it i have terrible stomach ache. I wont be buying it again.


----------



## shortstack (Dec 30, 2006)

i dont like mm supps either i think there over priced and hyped for the results u get id stick with myprotein much cheaper and i think better


----------



## DannyBoy81 (Jun 13, 2006)

I got cyclone it has to be the worst tasting supplement i've ever had, always get a massive headache after I take it..... !!!


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

yep maximuscle is a rip man - results are not great and most of there protein supps taste like s***e!! very over marketed & priced!


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

I get maximuscle cheap, Progain is a good supplement IMO and so is the whey. BUT! It's nothing compared to CNP etc in regards to value for money.


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

CNP value for money! £29.99 for 14 servings of pro peptide???

A quality protein it is, cheap it aint not!


----------



## scott134 (Jan 31, 2007)

As above, you get just as good for less money by researching a bit.

As for recommendations, it depends what you're looking for? If you wanted the creatine in Cyclone, try a seperate CEE (Creatine Ethyl Esther) in addition to the whey you are using now. You could always get something like Inner Armour BCAAs or CNP Por-Glutamine and you've got a decent stack! And by having things seperate you can shop around and get the best deals on each plus you can measure it out how you want it.


----------



## myles (Sep 27, 2006)

Myprotein Hurricane XS is a cheap alternative. £9 per kilo in the bag, unflavoured and unsweetened.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Our Build & Recover product os often compared to Cyclone, we've just had a University done study on this product by Heriot Watt Uni in Edinburgh.

They had cyclists do a 20 minute warm up and a 10 minute performance burst then a 20 minute cool down and tested B&R against the leading sports energy drink and water as a bench marks. The B&R gave an 11% increase over water and 7% more than the energy drink.

Study 2 was competitive swimmers over a 10 week period who were given B&R in the morning and after training, they reported approx 10% increase in strength tests, 5% approx in VO2 max, an increase in lean mass, a reduction in fat and improvements in their time trials.

This is a 3 stage carb, 4 time release proteins, creatine, vits, mins and glutamine formula not unlike Cyclone but now with scientific evidence to support it really works.

Oh, its only £26.96 for 2.52kg to UKM members when they use the UKM25 discount code (http://www.extremenutrition.co.uk/catalog/build-recover-252kg-free-shaker-p-30.html?osCsid=7pq9cm6s0krafslfu4buuefna0).


----------



## BodyUK (Jan 17, 2007)

Dude, just stick with myprotein.co.uk and either use one of their formulas, create your own or buy separate tubs and mix it yourself as and when you need it.

It all works out a lot cheaper and is still as good as pretty much everything else out there.


----------



## Boditronics Ltd (May 10, 2006)

Our Profusion is a clone of Cyclone with a couple notible exceptions ,

1. It has added ALA which improves the transport no end

2. you only need half as much

3. It tastes 100 times better

4. you get a big discount as a UKM member so it is alot cheaper add uk-muscle at checkout for 30% off SRP

This is one of our most successful products and Cylcone users that switch do not go back 99% reorder

email [email protected] to try a sample under the members offer


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

genesis said:



> CNP value for money! £29.99 for 14 servings of pro peptide??? yeah, but it's 14 servings at 65g a time, very few people need a serving that big, I have less than that. Anyway, it's 14 servings of superb quality. In my book that's still cheaper than any Maximuscle, even if it's dearer per serving. MM seem to market thier products specifically to the criminally gullible. Wake up & smell the low grade caesinate!
> 
> A quality protein it is, cheap it aint not!


 A double negative, so it *is* cheap.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

> CNP value for money! £29.99 for 14 servings of pro peptide???
> 
> A quality protein it is, cheap it aint not!


Well I get CNP trade price so I pay about 16quid for pro peptide and just over 30quid for a 4.5kg tub of pro-mass  ...

Even better than what Paul said


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

> CNP value for money! £29.99 for 14 servings of pro peptide???
> 
> A quality protein it is, cheap it aint not!


Well I get CNP trade price so I pay about 16quid for pro peptide and just over 30quid for a 4.5kg tub of pro-mass  ...

Even better than what Paul said


----------



## Conrad1436114525 (Mar 3, 2007)

Phd Pharma is the ultimate whey .... best tasting whey isolate out there and packed full of extra BCCA's and L-Glutamine. Not the cheapest i admit but imo worth it pound to pound. If your picky about your tastes and flavours then i highly recommend it.


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

Littleluke said:


> Well I get CNP trade price so I pay about 16quid for pro peptide and just over 30quid for a 4.5kg tub of pro-mass  ...
> 
> Even better than what Paul said


I dont think that CNP is good value. If you can get it for £16 which means CNP are still making money on that, how can they get away with charging people £30??

Most of the big companies charge way too much.

This past year I have just bought in bulk what ever is on offer at the time and gained 10lb of muscle.

In previous years when I bought all the latest supplements out which were super expensice I gained maybe 4-5lb per year.

It comes down to eating lots of food primarily and getting supplements that are good quality but as cheap as possible.


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

i use EAS Myopro Whey you can get 2x 5lb tubs for £60 from here

Thats not bad value.... and they will last over a month each instead of 15-20 days!!

I also agree that CNP is abit over priced as is the BSN range but if you have the money then thats fine - both CNP and BSN are really good quality supplements!


----------



## k1ckboxer (Apr 5, 2007)

hi,

i'm new here and have just been reading this post.. i also fell victim to the Cyclone shakes because that's all i have really seen advertised. So guys where can you buy this CNP online?


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

You can get CNP from here, here, here and here!!!

Take your pick


----------



## k1ckboxer (Apr 5, 2007)

shorty said:


> You can get CNP from here, here, here and here!!!
> 
> Take your pick


Cheers for that info, wish i had found this forum before i wasted £30 though


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

k1ckboxer said:


> Cheers for that info, wish i had found this forum before i wasted £30 though


LMAO welcome to the party pal!


----------



## myprotein (May 15, 2004)

allbro75 said:


> For the last year I have got my protein from Myprotein.co.uk and am happy with this but thinking of trying Maximuscle Cyclone as its claims to be an all in one powder.


Hi,

Just use our Hurricane or Hurricane XS formulas if you are looking for an all-in-one solution. The original Hurricane was modelled on a popular all-in-one and the XS is a newer version designed by a top sports nutritionist.

Thanks


----------



## Jimmy_Cricket (Aug 3, 2006)

myprotein.co.uk said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just use our Hurricane or Hurricane XS formulas if you are looking for an all-in-one solution. The original Hurricane was modelled on a popular all-in-one and the XS is a newer version designed by a top sports nutritionist.
> 
> Thanks


Brilliant, this is just as good as Aldi's version of Walkers crisps.....Sprinters PMSL


----------



## myprotein (May 15, 2004)

Jimmy_Cricket said:


> Brilliant, this is just as good as Aldi's version of Walkers crisps.....Sprinters PMSL


No we use the same high quality active ingredients. The only difference is flavourings used and packaging etc...


----------

